

Our Favorite New Apps From The Node.js Knockout Competition - andrewpbrett
http://techcrunch.com/2010/09/01/nodejs-knockout/

======
chrisbaglieri
I was surprised Simulchart did not make TCs short list. It's superbly
executed, a perfectly functional beta product (I've been told by the
developers themselves that they plan on taking it over the finish line in the
coming weeks), has a dead simple API, works across all browsers, and is
immediately marketable. Not to mention, it's just plain cool.

<http://awesometown.no.de/>

[http://www.viddler.com/explore/matschaffer/videos/1/simulcha...](http://www.viddler.com/explore/matschaffer/videos/1/simulchart)

